# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Olive Pro, smart earbuds, Olive Union Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Olive Union Inc.

us.oliveunion.com/products/smart-ear

"Olive Pro: 2-in-1 Hearing Aids & Bluetooth Earbuds" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Olive Smart Ear

Oct 28, 2019




> Olive Smart Ear. A completely new concept that is neither a hearing aid nor a sound collector.
> Concept movie of Olive Smart Ear.

----------


## Airicist

Olive SmartEar Pro : 2-in-1 Hearing Aids + Bluetooth Earbuds - Olive Union

Nov 17, 2020




> Olive SmartEar Pro : 2-in-1 Hearing Aids + Bluetooth Earbuds. Enhanced Hearing for Sounds, Music, Conversations. Crystal Clear Conversations Without Distortion or Noise. Crisp HD Stereo. Automatic Background Noise Cancellation. Active Noise Cancellation. Revolutionary Next-gen Technology Featuring Improved Maximum Gains, Amplification, and Stereo Sound. Olive Union.

----------

